# Small gas leak between the end of hose and the swivel connector



## suefourmet (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm on my third  ng hose to connect my smoker to my natural gas pipe from the house.  I have installed a needle valve and everything is nice and tight and leak checked...except..the swivel connector/adaptor at the end of the hose has a slight leak when I have the needle valve closed.  As soon as I open the valve, the leak stops.  Obviously has something to do with pressure, but all three of the hoses I've tried leak at that factory installed swivel connector on the hose - no where else.  Anything I can or should do? Thanks. ( BTW the smoker Masterbuilt 30 works fine.)

Solved - had needle valve turned the wrong way
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Thanks anyway.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 12, 2016)

Righty tighty.....   lefty loosey.......

There should NEVER be a leak anywhere on a gas connection....    If it is a crimp fitting, have the gas company or propane company replace the fitting with the correct fitting and re crimp it in place ......  OR BUY AMERICAN MADE......


----------



## suefourmet (Aug 13, 2016)

Thanks, Dave.  It is a sturgis and my understanding was that it is American Made.\


----------



## daveomak (Aug 13, 2016)

http://www.mbsturgis.com/contact

You are correct about made in the USA....  There's there contact page....   let them know...  I noticed they have one of their items under recall when looking this up...

Good luck...  may I recommend sending them pictures with numbers visible along with an explanation of the leak....

Dave


----------



## joe black (Aug 13, 2016)

Righty tighty.....   lefty loosy

Dave,  this is not always correct on gas.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 13, 2016)

Joe Black said:


> Righty tighty.....   lefty loosy
> 
> Dave, this is not always correct on gas.


_*Solved - had needle valve turned the wrong way  *_...  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I was referring to the needle valve the op commented on....   You are correct....  a POL connector is left handed threads....   and connections to compressed gas bottle can be left or right handed to prevent the user from connecting the wrong regulator to an incorrect bottle...


----------



## joe black (Aug 14, 2016)

Dave,  I didn't mean to be picky, I just wanted folks to look before they released a ton of gas.

Thanks for the reply.  So many folks get their feelings hurt for no reason.   Joe.   :beercheer:


----------



## daveomak (Aug 14, 2016)

That was intended to be a half-assed-joke to suefourmet.... "turning the needle valve the wrong way"...

No harm no foul...... Your point was well taken and left hand thread can be found in the darndest places....    Lug nuts on some early car models...


----------

